# reptisand? yes? no?



## tortoise_luvergirl (Sep 21, 2013)

Curently I am using a product called repti sand becuase of the so called "edibility" and calcium but do worry about impaction even though this product claims to be made to be edible. I am wanting to switch Willow over to Cypress bedding. or is the reptisand OK? I've used sand for iguanas before with no impaction but not so sure about it for my sulcata?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2013)

No. Reptisand and Calcisand are not good substrates for tortoises...especially baby tortoises.


----------



## wellington (Sep 21, 2013)

No sand of any kind. A heads up, lots of stuff made for reptiles are not really good for them, no matter what they say on the package. Also, if you haven't yet, please read Toms threads below in my post for raising a healthy, smooth sulcata. They need a high humidity, which sand won't hold, besides causing impaction.


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2013)

There is all sorts of conflicting information out in the world and it can be hard for someone starting out to know which way to go. If you go talk to 100 people who are using any type of sand as their substrate. A certain percentage will tell you its fine, and works great. Fair enough, but I think in the long term they will realize its not fine, even though it all seems okay at the moment. Another percentage will tell you they didn't like it and it irritated their animals eyes or skin. Finally, the group you want to talk to, is the group whose tortoises became impacted with sand over time. See, they eat a little every day that gets stuck to their food. Some of it passes through, but some of it stays in their gut and it starts to collect there. In time, enough sand collects and they get completely blocked. Many die. Some can be saved with an expensive surgery where the vet literally open the tortoise's shell with a saw, cuts open their intestinal tract with a scalpel, and physically removes the sand. I don't imagine recovering from that surgery is much fun for a tortoise.

So what percentage eventually get impacted? I don't know. No way to really calculate it. My job, and my wife's job, puts us into contact with many vets and vet techs. Many of them are considered friends and "family". I have seen dozens of impacted tortoise X-rays over the years and talked to many practicing reptile vets about this. There is certainly no guarantee that every single tortoise housed on sand will get impacted, but SOME will. The risk is far too great for me to want to chance it, especially when there are other, better substrates available.

Now aside from all of that, sulcata hatchlings need African rainy season heat, humidity, and moisture, NOT African desert conditions. This would be very difficult to do on sand. Click the link in my signature for more info.



.... and Hello. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 21, 2013)

NO,

Will


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2013)

Will said:


> NO,
> 
> Will



Aw, come on, Will. Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: reptisand? yes? no?*



Yvonne G said:


> Will said:
> 
> 
> > NO,
> ...




It's not a "feeling" it's an answer to a well phrased question. I "felt" good that the OP, asked straightforward. The more people "emot" the less I "feel". It sulcatas the moment, hhhaahahaahhah, get me?

Will


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2013)

No way please


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Sep 21, 2013)

Never use any type of sand.

Coco Coir
All Natural Organic Topsoil
Cypress Mulch
Sphagnum Peat Moss
Coco Husk
Orchid Bark (not ReptiBark)
Clean Dirt

Are just some good ones that I could name off the top of my head. Used damp to wet for desired humidity.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 22, 2013)

I say no. I won't feed thorny food items either because although in their native environment they encounter this, if it can cause an issue, I don't want to risk it. Some do some don't. If never exposed, then it won't be a risk. My 2Â¢.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 22, 2013)

My opinion is no also. Impaction for one. And the other thing is. You keep lights on and a basking light on, right? Well, when you go to the beach and the sun has been on the sand for some time, isn't that sand hot? So it is hot for them to walk on also... thats my thinking...


----------



## tortoise_luvergirl (Sep 22, 2013)

yea I did ALOT more research and decided to go with cypress mulch as I am having to Mist it's enclosure quite abit as well as keeping sponges in containers. Unfortunately the cypress bedding will take a week to ship to me  now I am worried! Willow is pooping ALOT but doesn't seem to really eat anything ( going on 4th day). she does soak and drink alot though.


----------



## seanwilson1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree with Tom. I tried reptisand, and the next day I had gone back out to get coconut fibers. She was constantly getting sand in her eyes.


----------

